# Who's your favorite Outdoors Personality/Celebrity?



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm curious to see who everyone's favorite Outdoors (hunting/fishing) personalities are.... and why. If you have several that fine. You can even list your least favorites. But, please don't turn it into a "bashing" thread.

Hands down, my favorite is Michael Waddell. He is very down to earth and entertaining. He seems a lot like the kind of guys I hunt with, and I always thought he would fit in well in our camps.

Let's hear it!!


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Chester Moore.

I can't wait for the next copy of Texas Fish and Game to arrive.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Jim Shockey


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

For Hunting:

Michael Waddell for the same reasons as you but also because he always makes me laugh.

Tiffany Lakosky...well she should need no explaination. 

Jim Shockey...and his Dad too.

For Fishing:

Hank Parker; just always liked the guy.

Bill Dance because he is always making me laugh.

Shaw Grigsby because he still gets excited when he catches fish and seems like an all around nice guy.



TH


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Col. Craig Boddington


----------



## shallowsport702 (Dec 11, 2007)

TXPalerider said:


> Hands down, my favorite is Michael Waddell.
> Let's hear it!!


Beat me to it, knew my answer as soon as I read the thread title..That guy is hilarious, and being a younger guy myself (24), he kinda acts the way me and my buddies do sometimes. David Blanton seems like a laid back kinda guy too.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Would love to hunt with Jim Shockey. Also like Keith Warren.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*For fishing*

Jose Wejebe. Down to earth, fishes places the average fisherman has access to, keeps to the basics when demonstrating rigging techniques, and honestly seems to enjoy doing the show. If he ever learns how to use a baitcasting reel and quits saying "bro" I will enjoy his show even more.

Tred Barta - No comment.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Bill Dance


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Chester, Capn Wayne, Mickey Eastman, Windy Marshall. H/U


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Justin Tackett and his fox red lab "Yella"


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Jose, Spanish Fly
Jim Shockey


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Our own Capt.'s Mickey & Bennie. Listen every morning their show is on.

I would like to have fished with Ernie Dehr (?) Bob Jr.s old sidekick, he was a hoot.
Craig


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as hunting personalities go, you can't forget Uncle Ted - Ted Nugent is entertaining beyond words!!! 

I, too, like Michael Waddell! Rusty Baker is pretty cool too!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

He's not on as much anymore since the son took over but I like Mike Eastman. He hunts a lot of public land and tells the average how, when, and where he can go to hunt big game.. His dad was a pioneer in the industry and has some footage that is out of this world..Walker


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I have to agree about Michael Woddle. I like the Bushnell trail camera commercial where Waddell spits cereal all over the tv screen when he sees one his buddies (who is suppose to be in Mexico) in one of his trail camera pics.

http://www.bushnell.com/flash/commercials/Bushnell_Trail_Scout_02.html


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Fishing - Larry Dahlberg on Hunt for Big Fish. That dude goes to some really exotic locales to catch some huge weird looking fish. He is the only show I have scheduled in my DVR.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> As far as hunting personalities go, you can't forget Uncle Ted - Ted Nugent is entertaining beyond words!!!
> 
> I, too, like Michael Waddell! Rusty Baker is pretty cool too!


Uncle Ted for sure!!


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

Tred Barta, smokin waterfowl with a longbow and homemade wooden arrows, thats impressive


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Tom Ackerman, seems like a nice guy, and he takes hard working people out for their dream hunts


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Being from Canada - Has to be Red Fisher. Not sure if any on this board ever heard of the man, but he is an icon in Canada.

Here's a little wiki-bio of the man
*Bernard Herbert "Red" Fisher* (February 18, 1914[ 5 May 2006) was an American sporting goods retailer, U.S. naval and United States Coast Guard officer, newspaper columnist and poet, who became a popular radio and television personality in Canada. He is not to be confused with _Montreal Gazette_ sports columnist Red Fisher.
Fisher was inducted into the U.S. based "Fishing Hall Of Fame" in 1948. When he moved to Canada, he launched a popular radio talk show program _The Red Fisher Show_ in 1963, which moved to television in 1968. The TV version was set at fictitious "Scuttlebutt Lodge" and featured silent home movies of outdoors activities which involved high profile guests, mainly from the major league sports of the era. These included ice hockey stars Gordie Howe, Eddie Shack, and Johnny Bower, and baseball legends Ted Williams, Roger Maris and Ferguson Jenkins. _The Red Fisher Show_ differed from other outdoor living shows of its time by promoting nature conservation, game preservation and the "catch and release" mentality. The series continued until 1989, making it among the longest-running on CTV.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Uncle Ted for sure!!


Uncle Ted for me also.........

"Ladies and Gentlemen Where have we seen this before????"

Gotta Love it!


----------



## fightinaggies (Mar 30, 2008)

Micheal Waddell because he is always so fired up and comical about everything, and tiffany Lakiwski because, well i guess we all know that one.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Chris ficher from the Artic eagle was the Go ficher.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Tiffany........Nuff said.


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*Jim Shockey*



Bucksnort said:


> Jim Shockey


He is my favoite, i would love to hunt with him.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Michael Waddell and Jim Shockey. 
David Blanton isn't bad, I met him in the OKC airport last year. He was going from Canadian, TX to Iowa.....was real nice and talked to me for a few minutes.
I like Jack Brittingham as well, just no way for me to afford those great locales he visits


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Cindy Garrison from Get wild.............


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

Mike Easton and Micheal Waddel for hunting
Shaw Grigsby and KVD on Fishing


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

I agree on Michael Waddell, Jim Shockey, and Uncle Ted. They are the most entertaining to watch......probably in that order. Most of the rest are white noise. 

About the only ones I refuse to watch are the Warren Bros.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

chickenkiller said:


> Cindy Garrison from Get wild.............


cause she gets it done and she ain't skeered! and easy on the eyes! Go Girl!

Hank Parker
Alen Warren
Bill Dance cause he says "Busta"!........................................


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

motorcity madman!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

I met Michael Waddell and he seemed like a regular guy and he shows are great.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

1. Fish Fishburn, because he's so funny.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

rippin lips jr said:


> 1. Fish Fishburn, because he's so funny.


Is he still on? I miss team grandma.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I like Waddell and Blanton, and its a bonus when Bill Jordan is with em. For real video in the wild - Vicente Pena in Old Mexico. "Don't shoot young trophy whitetail deer, or you will go to hunters hell." rs


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

no. unfortunately he doesn't produce his shows anymore... but he sometimes appears on OLN and ESPN for tournaments and stuff. ( to sign autographs and to meet other fisherman.) My dad taped most of his shows a while back so i watch them.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I remember he would go to weigh ins, reach in the live well and make a bunch of splashing with his hands, then pull out a hugh stuffed animal fish. You have good taste Jr, must run in the family.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Local guy: Rian Glasscock*

Rian Glasscock on CSE Outdoors and 97.5 ESPN Radio. Local guy who talks as country as Waddell and hunts and fishes our local area. On channel 51 on Sunday mornings and Thursday nights and on the radion Wednesday's form 7-9. Give him a look and listen, you will like the Port Arthur Boy.

Ron B


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Tiffany*

I was on the same plane as Lee and Tiffany 3 weeks ago to Iowa and she looks good in person too.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

rbritt said:


> Rian Glasscock on CSE Outdoors and 97.5 ESPN Radio. Local guy who talks as country as Waddell and hunts and fishes our local area. On channel 51 on Sunday mornings and Thursday nights and on the radion Wednesday's form 7-9. Give him a look and listen, you will like the Port Arthur Boy.
> 
> Ron B


I remember taking Rian hunting when he was about 6 years old. We would ride his dads Yahoo lawn Tractor out to his dads rice fields off of Garner road in Fannet. Rian would hunt anything, anywhere.

He still hunts with my little brother, and Brother In Law in Sabine Pass, and his other place in Louisiana.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

rbritt said:


> I was on the same plane as Lee and Tiffany 3 weeks ago to Iowa and she looks good in person too.


Thats cool. She is a hottie for sure!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Gee since you said "no bashing"............:tongue: 


I really only watch Waddell and Jim Shockey these days.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Gee since you said "no bashing"............:tongue:
> 
> I really only watch Waddell and Jim Shockey these days.


Simmer Down Now


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> Simmer Down Now


I didn't say a word, matter of fact why would I want to say anything about an outdoor personality, even though they maybe a total jerk?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I kind of like this guy, he's just starting out:tongue:

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc100/state_vet/?action=view&current=AxisHunt043.flv


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Oh Yea???*



rbritt said:


> I was on the same plane as Lee and Tiffany 3 weeks ago to Iowa and she looks good in person too.


Well I got to hug Raquel Welch one time. Well not really; I did wave to her but she didn't see me. But I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express once and I heard that she stayed in one in Denver once.



TH


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, I like that guy too


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Well I got to hug Raquel Welch one time. .
> 
> 
> 
> TH


....and I can clap


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> Hey, I like that guy too


He's odd, but likeable:tongue:


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Re: Jack Brittingham - his footage can be amazing, but I don't like all the acting that is done. The people I know that know him have not necessarily given rave reviews.

I'd like to see more of Jim Shockey.

Roland Martin cracks me up and catches some really big fish...Son!

The Realtree guys are class (Blanton, Waddell, and Jordan)...plus Blanton isn't shy about his Faith, I love that!

Hank Parker for personality, not necessarily the fishing.

Bill Dance fishes too many stocked lakes.

Anybody ever seen any of the Mossback videos?

I'd like to see more of the Eastman's too (guys that hunt the western states).

I also like Mikey Eastman (local 610 am radio) and listen to him most days except Sat...I fished with him several times when I first started fishing saltwater (when I was 7 - 10 years old, which was 20+ years ago) and we had some great trips on Trinity & East Bay.

I only have basic cable so I only get to watch outdoor shows when I'm somewhere else...if I did have TV access to all those shows I would suffer from serious sleep deprevation.


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

UNCLE TED..... but Tred is fun to watch for fishing.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Bink Grimes, Mickey Eastman, and Joe Doggett.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

Ted Nugent rocks!

I like that guy on Americana outdoors.


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm only 40 but I'm old school, how about Curt Gowdy from World Wide of Sports.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

who's the fine chick thats always over in africa and stuff hunting and fiishing ?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

How about Homer Circle. When I was a kid I thought he was the best bass fisherman in the world.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

*DaPARSON:smile: *

*His youtube videos and blogs are awsome*


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

All time would be Nash Buckingham, followed by Jack London and Ernest Hemmingway.

Currently, I really don't have a favorite "personality", watching it on TV for me is about as satisfying as watching food cook... it just makes me hungry! On the other hand, reading a well written story is a nice way to spend the time when I'm not out creating my own memories.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

My vote is for the Ultimate "Blood Brother"..Uncle Ted!!! That dude is way too cool. Not only is his show exciting, but just listening to the guy speak is beyond words.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hard to beat Curt Gowdy - he set the class standard. I have fished with Jose Wejebe out of Costa Rica. He was there filming as we were and had some good times. He sure can throw a big cast net and has easy manners around strangers that love to fish too! We were fishing for Sailfish and Marlin he was after Rooster fish in the surf He joined us one day when surf was too big. 

I do not watch much TV but have caught Jose's show a few times and found them to be good.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

How bout T.K. and Mike? lol


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't watch too many outdoors shows anymore, and of the ones I record now I do not get as much out of them as I did. I do enjoy Tony Makris and Norm Isaacs though, although I do not see them much these days.


----------



## ocelot101 (Mar 6, 2006)

I like Tred Barta. He can be funny on the show at times.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Waddell.......nuff said


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Waddell on Road Trip, for all the reasons mentioned above.

Tiffany is also very nice to watch.

What was the "fishing" show on ESPN2 several years ago with the good looking girls, I think that it call Fish On, or something like it, from what I remember that was pretty entertaining.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

Circle B BearKat said:


> Tiffany is also very nice to watch.


take away her looks and the show sucks is my opinion...lucky she has looks because she is a posterchild for "ditsy blonde" personality is waay lacking in my opinion


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

farmdude said:


> take away her looks and the show sucks is my opinion...lucky she has looks because she is a posterchild for "ditsy blonde" personality is waay lacking in my opinion


Gee FD, I think the thread was titled: "Who's your favorite Outdoors Personality/Celebrity?" and that seems to be lacking in your comment. I am sure we can all find some faults in a number the outdoor personalities, some more than others









Again I say Michael Waddell, great show!







Met him at Gander, great guy! Wife liked him too


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

farmdude said:


> take away her looks and the show sucks is my opinion...lucky she has looks because she is a posterchild for "ditsy blonde" personality is waay lacking in my opinion


No bashing now:biggrin: Come on FD tell us who your most favorite tv outdoor personality is


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Curt Gowdy - The American Sportsman - that may have been the greatest outdoor show that was ever on TV, and ever will be.

Uncle Ted

Bill Dance 

Jose W.


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

Wadel on tv and Eastman on the radio. Barta and Uncle Ted later in the evening. Written word would be McTrout and Trouthunter in the GCC and Plugger. And Jack Occonor for hunting.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Anybody remember Virgil Ward on Sunday mornings, outdoor shows have come a long way. rs


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Anybody remember Virgil Ward on Sunday mornings, outdoor shows have come a long way. rs


YES! I forgot about him. He was one of the original's I believe.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I sure miss Bob Brister. He was a class act.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Jim Shockey then Eastmans. I think if I went huntin or fishin with
Tred Barta we would have a problem..


----------



## fightinaggies (Mar 30, 2008)

I know I have already posted on this subject but I really just cant see how so many people like Ted Nugent. To me the guy makes every hunter look like a huge *******!!!! I really cant sit there and watch him shoot 10 animals in a show that are all small and then talk about the spirit of the backstrap and so on and so forth. I am not trying to bash other peoples opinions just trying to see their point of view. Please fill me in.


Barrett


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I do not have a single favorite. Those that I like to watch are Parker, Dance, Murry brothers, Denny B., Shockley, and on and on.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Uncle Ted and Shockey


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

bogan said:


> Chester Moore.
> 
> I can't wait for the next copy of Texas Fish and Game to arrive.


Could not agree more! I've got 3 of Chester's Books as well...


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

JOSE WEJEBE AND FLIP PALLET


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Mike Zona - Hank Parker - Ted Nugent


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Same Here!*

Same for me too!


Bill S said:


> Jose Wejebe. Down to earth, fishes places the average fisherman has access to, keeps to the basics when demonstrating rigging techniques, and honestly seems to enjoy doing the show. If he ever learns how to use a baitcasting reel and quits saying "bro" I will enjoy his show even more.
> 
> Tred Barta - No comment.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> No bashing now:biggrin: Come on FD tell us who your most favorite tv outdoor personality is


doesn't anyone pick Jimmy Houston???

I do not have a single favorite ... at the top though is Skocky, Ted N., Keith Warren, Waddel....Fred Bear ...not in any order

at the bottom is Tiffany Lasowski (sp)

nothing in original post about tv personality though S_V
original post was for *Outdoors Personality/Celebrity*


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Shockey and Eastman's for content and Waddel for entertainment


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

farmdude said:


> doesn't anyone pick Jimmy Houston???
> 
> Guess you haven't seen or heard about the "Canned Hunt''
> 
> Lets just keep moving.....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> .............
> Lets just keep moving.....


Exactly. Nothing to see here folks. 

I'm quite sure FD is well aware of the hunt in question.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Well I got to hug Raquel Welch one time. Well not really; I did wave to her but she didn't see me. But I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express once and I heard that she stayed in one in Denver once.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


I was gonna say Trouthunter til he started telling stories about my kin folk!! LOL
Rick


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Well I got to hug Raquel Welch one time. Well not really; I did wave to her but she didn't see me.
> 
> TH


Thus the standing restraining order...LOL


----------



## BigTexasBuck12 (Dec 9, 2007)

Michael Waddell
Ted Nugent
Jim Shockey
Hank Parker
Keith Warren


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Exactly. Nothing to see here folks.
> 
> I'm quite sure FD is well aware of the hunt in question.


"canned hunt"????? What canned hunt???????


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Thus the standing restraining order...LOL


You get green for that one...LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

farmdude said:


> nothing in original post about tv personality though S_V
> original post was for *Outdoors Personality/Celebrity*


Quote:
Originally Posted by *State_Vet*
_No bashing now:biggrin: Come on FD tell us who your most favorite *tv outdoor personality* is_

Okay, you lost me


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> I'm curious to see who everyone's favorite Outdoors (hunting/fishing) personalities are.... and why. If you have several that fine. You can even list your least favorites. But, please don't turn it into a "bashing" thread.
> 
> Hands down, my favorite is Michael Waddell. He is very down to earth and entertaining. He seems a lot like the kind of guys I hunt with, and I always thought he would fit in well in our camps.
> 
> Let's hear it!!





State_Vet said:


> Okay, you lost me


this is the post that I meant...the TXPalerider post that started this thread

hope this helps it sink in a bit S_V lol


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

have to vote for chester moore and Ted nugent


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Curt Gowdy*

Curt Gowdy would be my most favorite Outdoors celebrity of all time since he was a childhood memory for me. It meant something when he did a wildlife show.

I like Marty Stouffer's wild America. Although my wife has not yet order the CD's

Fred Bear would be another true Outdoor celebrity.

Marlin Perkins Mutual of Ohmaha wild Kingdom is another all time great.

Tiffany is the best looking one but not my most favorite.

Uncle Ted is okay to because he is truley a right to own a gun guy. I don't like his music though.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Jim Shockey and David Morris for me.............they're my hero's.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Larry Weishun, Tred, Ted, Michael Waddel, Roland and Shaw 

And who from Houston has forgotten about Mr. Thom Dickerson with his weekly Outdoors report? I miss seeing that on local TV...


T-BONE


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My Three...*

Bob Brister ...not a TV personality...but he was "on the scene" and really a great writer for the Chronicle in the 60's and thereafter. He grew up in Texas..and has written several really good books about the hunting and fishing in Texas in the 40's and 50's. I have all his books. He duck hunted, dove and quail hunted, squrille hunted, saltwater fished, deer hunted, fresh water fished and was a world class pigeon shooter. His books are a really entertaining trip back to a time when fishing and hunting were just getting started as a "sport".

He was mentor to Joe Dogget...another great writer....if he would have stayed off that darned surfboard! LOL I was always disappointed when on Sunday morning he wrote about surfing! LOL But other than that he wrote great, informative articles.

Hart Stillwell was another great writer that wrote books about fishing and hunting the Texas coast back in the 30's and 40's when the limits and opportunities were a lot different than today!

I guess I really liked these three, because all three wrote about TEXAS hunting and fishing, from a time and age long gone!

Later
R3F


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Jimmy Houston, Chester Moore and Ted nugent and being a Baytown boy I have to go with Cpt. Mickey !!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Jim Shockey and David Morris for me.............they're my hero's.


David Morris is a good one.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Jose, cause I wish I enjoyed working as much as he does.


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

chester, also ted nugent


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

jmack said:


> Jimmy Houston!!


 ???


----------

